

Series Seed Documents - simple and effective legals for your startup - adrianwaj
http://www.seriesseed.com/posts/for-the-faithful.html

======
adrianwaj
"Comparing the set with two others published for seed financings, I think the
Series Seed docs look better, present better and feel better built. And the
deal terms reflected in the templates are better thought out."

[http://www.bigstartups.com/wac6/blog/1316/My-Take-on-the-
Ser...](http://www.bigstartups.com/wac6/blog/1316/My-Take-on-the-Series-Seed-
Financing)

